# New visa system



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Just to get things straight, my understanding of the new visa system is that you can't even start applying for a visa unless you have a job offer or your occupation is on 'the list'. What I can't see is a Canadian employer leaving a job offer open for 6 months, at best, so that the candidate could get a PR visa? Anyone had experience of this? I would prepared to go on a TW visa however how easy is this route? The employer needs to prove that he couldn't employ anyone from Canada to fill the role but again how does he do this? Or is it more straightforward than it seems. If anyone has any experience of the new system I would be interested to know how they got on. Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

roundfoot said:


> Just to get things straight, my understanding of the new visa system is that you can't even start applying for a visa unless you have a job offer or your occupation is on 'the list'. What I can't see is a Canadian employer leaving a job offer open for 6 months, at best, so that the candidate could get a PR visa? Anyone had experience of this? I would prepared to go on a TW visa however how easy is this route? The employer needs to prove that he couldn't employ anyone from Canada to fill the role but again how does he do this? Or is it more straightforward than it seems. If anyone has any experience of the new system I would be interested to know how they got on. Thanks!


It is quite a straightforward system and works very well. Thousands of people come on a TW visa after the employer has obtained a LMO permitting the hire. If the employer cannot find the right person in Canada then he's obviously prepared to wait 6 months for the right candidate.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks auld yin. Proving that the employer can't find a suitable Canadian to fill the role sounds complicated but I take it this is more straight forward than it sounds. Plan is to come out on a TWP then apply for PR once on Canada. Being able to start work in 6-8 weeks should hopefully improve my chances of getting an offer of employment.


----------



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

How long typically does a temporary work visa take to get


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

roundfoot said:


> Thanks auld yin. Proving that the employer can't find a suitable Canadian to fill the role sounds complicated but I take it this is more straight forward than it sounds. Plan is to come out on a TWP then apply for PR once on Canada. Being able to start work in 6-8 weeks should hopefully improve my chances of getting an offer of employment.


Just to clarify. The employer is required to advertise the position in ths Canadian media for a prescribed period. He then presents the results to Canadian Government to prove he cannot find a suitable candidate from within Canada. If the Gov't agrees then the employer is issued a LMO thereby allowing him to hire offshore.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonlacey said:


> How long typically does a temporary work visa take to get


Once the LMO is issued probably within 2-3 months.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

It appears to me that you might be confusing 2 concepts here...
LMO (to obain work permit) vs. AEO (to qualify as a Skilled Worker).
the first, if obtained from Service Canada (which is not an easy task at all but that varies with each job offer and the nature of employment) allows the person to immediately apply for WP and take up said employment. The latter (AEO) is issued only for the purposes of qualifying under the FSW category and does NOT allow you to come to Canada right away to start working. Yes, under this scenario, the employer must hold the position open for you until you are landed in Canada as a PR (and the application process takes certainly more than 6 months... minimum a year but that varies with each visa post). However, AE was created a long time for a reason, so it is not at all unusual for employers to keep a position open for a foreign national for a prolonged period of time... In fact, prior to the 2008 changes to the FSW system, when SW applications took up to 4 years to be processed, employers had to keep positions opened for as long as that... as ridiculous and counter-intuitive as it might appear.


- ralph


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Ralph. Does it not make sense to get a TWP visa and then apply for a PR once in Canada? Having spoken to companies I don't think many if any would hold a position for a year. Heading out to bc in may so hopefully get a better idea then after speaking to potential employees.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

from the perspective of applying for FSW it doesn't make a difference in what order you do it. One way or another, you need to find an employer first, whether you go ahead with LMO or AEO. The only difference is that securing the LMO is more challenging because of the recruitment & wage requirements (which don't apply to AEO's). 






roundfoot said:


> Thanks Ralph. Does it not make sense to get a TWP visa and then apply for a PR once in Canada? Having spoken to companies I don't think many if any would hold a position for a year. Heading out to bc in may so hopefully get a better idea then after speaking to potential employees.


----------

